# Favorite Piano Poll



## Harvey

I felt like making a poll, and I tried to include as many as I could.
I voted too, for Böse.

Edit: OMG! I forgot to include...Fazioli! Definitely should have added it in the place of some others.


----------



## Nox

I voted for Bosendorfer...but we have a Heintzman...which is NOT on your list...


----------



## Quaverion

My family just got a very nice Everett with real ebony keys. I like it a lot, but I don't have much piano playing experience, so I don't know any of the ones above. Two or three of the keys sort of stick, not that much. How would one go about fixing that?


----------



## Daniel

Defineatly Steinway. I love it only :wub: . Your Avatar is a Fazioli, Harvey?


----------



## baroque flute

Hmmm... I don't know one brand apart from another. If I heard them though, (or especially played on them) I would probably form a decided opinion on the matter.  But I haven't--I mean haven't known what is what.


----------



## Harvey

Ya, it's a Fazioli. I put it on after realizing I forgot to put Fazioli on the list. Should have put Falcone on there too. Along with a "I don't know", but it would probably get the most votes. We shall see.


----------



## Daniel

Falcone i don't know the tone either :lol:. There's another problem: playing or hearing live or only from CD, that has a big influence to your decision. And actually i didn't hear many of this list live.


----------



## Harvey

In most recordings you're hearing a Steinway, so I guess if you want to hear a Steinway all you have to do is pop in a CD. :lol:


----------



## oistrach13

I am definitely a boesie fan  

I like steinways, aber, I don't love them, there is a subtle difference there  

never liked faziolis much (though I never heard one). I guess I just would rather drive a royce than a ferrari (or a corvette in the case of steinways I suppose)


----------



## oistrach13

by the way, heard a samick a week ago on TV.

I don't know whose fault it is, but it was the most horrible piano sound I ever heard :blink:


----------



## Daniel

> *never liked faziolis much (though I never heard one). I guess I just would rather drive a royce than a ferrari (or a corvette in the case of steinways I suppose)*


:lol: nice analogy :lol:


----------



## oistrach13

pleyel are still alive? :huh: 

chopin's favourite piano B)


----------



## Daniel

You know Chopin let Pleyel send him a grand piano specially to Mallorca during his time there?


----------



## oistrach13

pleyel also built wanda landowska's harpischord


----------



## 009

Yikes! I can't imagine Young Chang up there on the list!!!! It's one of the worst pianos I've ever played!  Have u guys attemped one b4?
U play p...okay its soft...u play mp...okay it's slightly louder... u play mf, then u plau f , then ff... OMG, what's the difference? It's got to be the worst piano in tonal aspect and touch sensitivity. And i feel that Young Chang is really retarded in touch and has a really shallow pedal as well. I really don't like the hammer work inside, it simply isn't crisp nor clean enough.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Friends,

Bluthner is still not on the list....  How can i be able to vote for my favourite piano?  

Steinway and Bosendorfer are definately not my brands, the sounds is much to harsh and unpersonal. Not to talk about Yamaha etc.

Bechstein, Grottrian and Pleyel are comming in my direction! But.... i would vote for Bluthner!!

But i love this site anyway!!  

Frankie


----------



## Daniel

I really need to "meet" a Blüthner. I never tried or heard any. 

You are very right with Pleyel. I think they are one of the most personal pianos.

And welcome to the board, Frankie.


----------



## 009

I love Bluthners also. They are great artworks. Have u seen the walnut mahogony b4? The polished finish shines like marble. Very warm and broad tonal depth, but I feel that Bluthners are way too much over priced, esp. the uprights.
But they are famous for their 3 strings, instead of the usual 2 only.
But most reputable grands do have 3 in their higher/lower registers also. That's why they 'ring' so nicely.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Pleaseeeeee, add the Bluthner to the list....

Is Bluthner overpriced?? I dont think so! I did find my grand on the internet (www.marktplaats.nl) and did get it rather cheap. It only needed now bass-strings and hammer-felt! 

Frankie


----------



## Daniel

When I search in newspaper announcments, Blüthners always seemed to be more cheap, but they were low and middle price class...I don't know high price class, ...


----------



## Harvey

Blüthner is on the list, if I'm not mistaken.



> *U play p...okay its soft...u play mp...okay it's slightly louder... u play mf, then u plau f , then ff... OMG, what's the difference?*


Same with Baldwin, but some people seem to like Baldwin.

Edit: Actually, that 's all my school has: Young Chang and Baldwin.


----------



## Daniel

It is NOW on the list, yes.


----------



## Quaverion

My family just got an Everett. Is that good?


----------



## Harvey

Ohh...gotcha.


----------



## Daniel

Everett? I don't know, didn't hear any...if I do, I will post immiadetely.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 17 2004, 02:46 AM
> *Everett? I don't know, didn't hear any...if I do, I will post immiadetely.
> [snapback]1985[/snapback]​*


Ha! Lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## Harvey

Yamaha used to own Everett. And then Hammond owned Everett. That's all I know.


----------



## 009

> *QUOTE
> U play p...okay its soft...u play mp...okay it's slightly louder... u play mf, then u plau f , then ff... OMG, what's the difference?
> 
> Same with Baldwin, but some people seem to like Baldwin.
> 
> Edit: Actually, that 's all my school has: Young Chang and Baldwin. *


yes...Baldwin also. :huh: 
I don't like Kawai also...they're very light, and so pop sounding. Even Yamaha has more impressive tone than the kawai. But pianos with lesser tone/timbre may be enyjoyable to play for leisure at times... 

Bluthners...cheap?  
How much do the first hand cost in your country?
I remember seeing the price list for first hand 5' grand...some 50,000-or was it more? And I remembered being not particularly impressed by its price vs sound output.
:blink:


----------



## Daniel

I see often middle (maybe lower) class grand Blüthners for around 5 000 - 10 000$.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Dear Daniel,

Thank for putting Bluthner on the list!! Of course i did vote for it!! 

Bluthners are not more expensive then other brands quality piano's. And with some patience one can find the piano or grand of once dreams, especially on the internet. I got my 1.80 Bluthner, build in 1918, from the internet for 3500 euro. It needed new hammers and bass-strings. The (dutch) internetsite in which i did find my grand is www.marktplaats.nl. Go to instruments and after that to piano's. One can find an extensive collection of second hand piano's and grands, with prices and photo's.

Apart from the clear and romantic sound, Bluthnergrands have a mechanism that differs from other brands and which makes it play so lightly. Instead of the repetition lever which brings the hammer closer to the string, invented by Erard, the Bluthner has a special coil which makes it played so easily.

Haha, now i dont have any excuse for my lousy way of playing anymore!! :blink:

Take care!

Frankie


----------



## Daniel

This Blüthneergrand would be ideal for me! I prefer soft, but clear articulated touch response...The Steinway of my teacher is similiar in a way...though I think not Steinways are always...

What stuff are you working on currently, Frankie?


----------



## Harvey

Most Steinways are totally opposite. Powerful, complex, dark.


----------



## Daniel

Yes, usually. But if it is an grand which is a bit older, it gets more soft and different articulated, that's why I love my teacher's one. 

What piano are you practising on, Harvey?


----------



## 009

The special thing about Steinways...And I generally regard this as a good thing...is that it really caters to all kind of pianists with different and vast preferance...U realise that no 2 steinways(different models) do quite sound the same. That's why u need to spend hours playing on each different make b4 deciding which one to purchase...
It's really unlike other brands...whereby the higher ends may simply be more powerful in tone and that's all...But steinways have vast tonal palette. U may find one that's refined, crisp, well-articulated, and the other, more powerful and broad.... and even those with more tone, and definately does resemble a bose at times.
Bechsteins are great...they seem to resist ageing. Some pianos detoriate really quickly as time goes by...But I find em pretty resistant. But tone wise, they definately don't tonguate like steinways.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by DW_@Sep 28 2004, 09:27 AM
> *The special thing about Steinways...And I generally regard this as a good thing...is that it really caters to all kind of pianists with different and vast preferance...U realise that no 2 steinways(different models) do quite sound the same. That's why u need to spend hours playing on each different make b4 deciding which one to purchase...
> [snapback]2137[/snapback]​*


I'm guessing Steinways are like Strads of the piano people.  How much would a good one cost? As much as a good Strad?


----------



## 009

yes, definately. Imagine that it can cost as much as a house on the southwest of London...!!!
It can cost anything from 700,000 to 1 million. Esp. those legendary or 'themed' collections.


----------



## Harvey

> *What piano are you practising on, Harvey?*


Two pianos: a Samick WSU-131MD in my house, and a Baldwin SD10 at school.
How about you?

A good cheap Steinway can be around 70000. Generally when you get above 300000, it's just fluff.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by DW_@Sep 28 2004, 12:12 PM
> *yes, definately. Imagine that it can cost as much as a house on the southwest of London...!!!
> It can cost anything from 700,000 to 1 million. Esp. those legendary or 'themed' collections.
> [snapback]2151[/snapback]​*


Whoa!  How much do you think the most expensive violin in the world costs? Would it be a Guarnerius or a Stradivarius?


----------



## 009

I would think that it's a strad. I've read this b4, but can't remember the excat figure. If u had an authentic strad, it can very much sell for 500-700000 or more.
Hmmm... I really can't remember. But it'll be a really interesting thing to find out! 
Okay, off i go to other websites...gonna check the figures!


----------



## 009

> *Apart from the clear and romantic sound, Bluthnergrands have a mechanism that differs from other brands and which makes it play so lightly. Instead of the repetition lever which brings the hammer closer to the string, invented by Erard, the Bluthner has a special coil which makes it played so easily.*


Actually, that's not the only selling point, besides a triple coiling...
They are done in aliquot scaling. A lot of piano macnufacturers have this nowadays, but Bluthners are the first to get it done.


----------



## 009

BTW...aliquot scaling means having the weak upper registers provided with sympathetic strings tuned an octave higher, thus increasing tone.


----------



## LiLi

I voted for steinway & sons. even though i dont have experience with alot of these names (or i just dont remember which ones i've played) I've always had wonderful expreiences on steinways. In my last recital, I got to play on a beautiful, 9 foot steinway concert grand... i just love the sound and the feel. I guess it just suites my style of playing


----------



## Harvey

I'm surprised nobody voted for Mason & Hamlin yet. Quite popular on the Pianoworld forums...and what was the other one...Estonia. Come to think of it, Estonia should be one there too, but there's not enough room!!!


----------



## Krummhorn

I have a Young-Chang U-121F I bought new in 1984, and have been extremely delighted with it over the years. It's action is quite responsive for my personal technique and taste. It also holds its tuning rather well, usually requiring an annual touch-up. The middle pedal (which can be latched down) lowers a felt damper between the hammers and strings creating a very subdued tone. 

The woodwork on this model is absolutely stunning, imo, and all wood througout. So, guess I'm the first vote for Young-Chang - maybe the only one, but none-the-less a happy and contented musician/owner.


----------



## IfNannerlHadBeenABoy

*Tell me about your pianos!*

Is your piano a console, spinet, studio, upright, grand etc.??? Where did you get it? And what brand name? Do you have a name for your piano? Sorry, I'm new here, so if this has already been posted I don't mean to be posting it again, but I'm curious! 
I have a Sherlock Manning studio (obvious, since it's in my avatar!) that used to be a piano teacher's piano that I bought from the local piano tuner. Her name is Matilda... I read somewhere that Yo-Yo Ma names his cellos (one is named Petunia, I think) and I thought naming her might add something extra to my playing.... I'm not crazy or anything.  So go on! Harpsichords and claviers too, if you want!

[Admin note: Merged with existing thread]


----------



## Meaghan

I have a Hallet, Davis & Co. upright. I'm not sure exactly how old it is, but I think it is almost one hundred. My parents got it around the time I was born, and I started playing it (in a manner of speaking) very shortly after. 









It has very light action, which has been a bit of a problem because for a long time (and sort of now) I didn't play as well on pianos with heavier action. But it's a beautiful instrument, and in very good shape for its age.


----------



## kv466

I've got a Starck upright from the 30's and a Baldwin from, I don't know...while the Baldwin is much, much newer and is in tip top condition...the Starck can't be tuned correctly and so I tune it a half step down...my tuner won't turn the strings past that and suffers even then...still, the Starck has a haunting tone and when I take off all the covers (which i usually do) it sounds pretty amazing...only thing that bites is that I compose primarily on the piano which is tuned down and so when I see a beautiful, luxury grand and I want to play my stuff, it never sounds quite right...still, that'll never stop me from playing a really great piano...as for composed pieces, I only use the Baldwin which is tuned correctly...the Starck I've had all my life and so because of this there are a lot of Mozart pieces I learned after we decided to keep the piano tuned down and I learned these by ear so now I basically know a bunch of W.A. stuff played two ways on the keyboard...only pitch reminds me which is the correct way sometimes...I'd love to have an extra octave Bosendorfer grand


----------



## Rasa

EPIC necro.

Anyways, Steinway. However, there is one instrument maker that makes possibly better, called Fazioli. They're very rare though. I think only a few are produced each year.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I have a little known brand of piano called Fandrich and Sons, in my opinion they are every bit as good as Steinway for about a third the price.


----------



## beethovenian

I would really love to vote for Bluthner but since my dad just brought me a new Kawai upright, my votes go to Kawai.

The Kawai has a very mellow sound; the keys are not too soft or hard (Perfect!) and sometimes i swear i could almost feel the vibration feedback of the strings through the pressed key (though i dun think it's technically possible).



and finally it is my birthday present!


----------



## Nix

I play on a grand steinway every now and again for school. I've played on a Bosendorfer twice in my life- once when I was 16, a baby grand that was in terrible shape, and once when I was 11, which was a grand and in perfect condition. This was for a recital at music camp (I played the 3rd movement of Mozart's F major Sonata K332). I remember laughing because the instrument felt so good on my fingers, and can recall the experience quite clearly. 

Of course I'm a better judgment of pianos now then when I was 11, but Bosendorfer gets the vote just for that memory.


----------



## Rasa

Ofcourse, every instrument has it's own characteristics. Apart from the touch, which is more or less the same per brand (even though within each type there are still major differences, this can be tuned to taste to a large extent). Personally I like the Steinway touch, but probably because I'm used to playing on it.

What's more important is the colour of the tones. Steinways generally have what I find a pleasing pallete, and within Steinway the older piano sound better (I'm for example heavily preferential towards my own model O from 1917 over newer instruments). That being said, I've heard Yamahas and Kawais with equally pleasing sounds. It's probably dependent on construction and especially on the conditions in which the instrument has been kept (temperature, humidity...)


----------



## Sofronitsky

Yamaha, but torn between it and steinway. I have an Essex, and thinking it would be basically a Steinway on a lower budget I thought it would outweigh getting a more upscale Yamaha. It turns out an Essex is basically a Pearl River after being rolled around a river for a day.


----------



## Rasa

When I was out looking for a piano I also played on the Steinway brands: Steinway, Boston and Essex. I found that the Steinways themselves were clearly the superior instruments, both in touch and sound. Boston was an acceptable alternative, and cheaper priced. The Essex line was not at all to my liking though. The instruments I played sounded tinny and small, and were not at all related to the warm Boston sound, let alone the Steinway one.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Rasa said:


> When I was out looking for a piano I also played on the Steinway brands: Steinway, Boston and Essex. I found that the Steinways themselves were clearly the superior instruments, both in touch and sound. Boston was an acceptable alternative, and cheaper priced. The Essex line was not at all to my liking though. The instruments I played sounded tinny and small, and were not at all related to the warm Boston sound, let alone the Steinway one.


I made a similar deduction when I was piano shopping. I wish I had just bought a Boston and gone down a few inches! Always time to upgrade, I guess..


----------



## Lukecash12

Baldwin and Knabe, but they weren't on the list.


----------

